# Von Zipper Fishbowl; anyone ridden with them?



## andie (Oct 14, 2010)

JVee said:


> Just curious as to their fit and peripheral vision. Are these a bigger goggle than the EG2? From reviews, word is that these have the biggest and most effective peripheral vision on the market. Sure Dragon APX look massive, but the actual face frame is fairly normal size. Its just the outside lens that gives the perception of a bigger goggle.


I just tried these badboys and I was dissapointed that they pressed to much against my nose. So I ended up buying Airbreaks, perfect for my face. 2cent


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

They are slightly smaller than the EG2, an in between of the EG2 and the EG2.5. They gave me way better peripheral than the EG2s I tried on 10 seconds before. I have a medium sized head, therefore the medium between the electrics was perfect. I am getting some next season.


----------



## itskearny (Sep 3, 2011)

i got them, fit and vision is great and i love it. but there is one thing that troubled me when i hit the mountains for the first time this season. there seems to be air bubbles in between the lenses? it was before i started riding, saw them when buying the tix. anyone have this problem with other goggles? or is it just this one in particular?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just tried a pair on in the store. Peripheral vision was unbelievable. Seriously, like not even wearing goggles at all. I thought the Smith I/Os were gonna be my next goggles, but I don't think so now.

I don't like how the Fishbowls look being so huge and all, but fuck it, I love the peripheral view.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

would these be compatible with Bern helmets? my Dojos looked weird and just didnt jive with my Bern helmet


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Anybody know if the fishbowls will work with a smith maze helmet ?


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bump....... Any more info ?


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

havent personally ridden with them but have had a couple friends express their displeasure with the lenses. Saying they scratch very easily and the mirroring comes off. because of this I steer customers away from VZ. also when you put on the VZs and look at a light you can see the light twice and I can see the reflection of my own eyes in the lens, personally hate it. I sell and ride with EG2s


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love my Fishbowl, and but they're so big I've yet to find a helmet that works well with them.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry to gravedig here, but just wondering if any of you fishbowl guys have found anything with a bigger field of view In the last couple years. I've been using them for 2 years now and I'm sick of the lens quality and the stone age method of changing them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I ditched my Fishbowls for the new Smith I/O7s. Peripheral view seems about equal and that's what matters. Part of the reason why the Fishbowls are so big is their height. There's a lot of wasted lens up there that you just don't get any benefit from.

Agree with you on the VZ lens quality. It's so/so at best. The Fishbowls were great when they first came out, but they've been blown away in recent years.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Part of the reason why the Fishbowls are so big is their height. There's a lot of wasted lens up there that you just don't get any benefit from.


Totally Lin, the one thing the VZ's have though is just that extra tit of space on the lower outside corners of the cheek... 

I impulsed on some M2's and thought I could live with the tunnel vision, but then realized that if the goggles move slightly the foam digs right into my eye ball (giant head).

Perhaps I'll try the I/OX or Flight Decks, any experiences would be awesome...


----------

